

How People Shop on Etsy (analytics data) - joshuacc
http://codeascraft.etsy.com/2011/07/08/shop-centricity-a-case-study/

======
daniserra
Very interesting post. So if the shop page is the most important referrer to
the purchased item, and the search result page is the most important referrer
of new visitors to shop pages, it means that buyers take good note of the
shops they like when making a purchase. So the importance of good product
presentation on listings (picture and description) is bigger than selling that
specific item. Sellers should think that every single product they list is a
piece of advertising for the whole store. Thanks for sharing!

